# Audio Forum



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Guys

I know you lot are into all sorts of things - what I'm looking for is a Hi-Fi forum that has a siumialr attitude to this one - friendly, imformative and helpful, ie not up there own ~~~~~~s and will help the guys whose funds don't stretch that far.

Anybody know one

George


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nope and good luck finding such a forum! I remember doing a search many years ago and came upon a couple of forums... they were more stuck up than the Rolex forum! I did the Maths at the time and an OK hi-fi system by their standards was about the price of a small car! Cables made of gold instead of copper were a must I seem to remember... :shocking:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Try What HI Fi? forum, they're ok on there and quite helpful. Some have got extremely high end audio but are still willing to help people with more mundane hifi, I haven't found a better audio forum to be honest.


----------



## Big_bazza99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have you tried avforums.com, I have found it a useful source of info over the past few years. Tends to cover all AV kit although there is and Audio Electronics section which should cover most needs. Regards Paul


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Perhaps these gentlemen could help?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

handlehall said:


> Perhaps these gentlemen could help?
> 
> http://youtu.be/dSINO6MKtco


Brilliant, !! I have to say I remember this being broadcast, .......lol

Cheers Martin


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes it's a classic, this thread just reminded me.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

handlehall said:


> Perhaps these gentlemen could help?


 :rofl2: :rofl2: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nobbyy (Sep 19, 2010)

I would agree re AV forums - always very helpful and it has some good PC related stuff too.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

handlehall said:


> Perhaps these gentlemen could help?


Been away so slow take up of the replies.

Nice one - in the past been to a couple of audio shops that - although the last one I went to went out of business.

The bits I'm trying to hook together are for the spare room so I can retire (no hide away) and listen to music. Its a Marantz CD60 and a Marantz 74PM40SE amp. The equipment was okay in the late 80's / early 90's (I think it was then) - old but will do the job (just like yours truly). So looking for speakers. I have a pair of Missions (forget the number and they are hidden in the attic) which a single wired. Would like bi-wired speakers.

We have Super-fi in Derby and always found the guys okay - but I think that any modern speakers would far outperform the capabilities of the player and amp, so I'm looking for slightly older (hence cheaper ) but not ancient speakers that would do the job.

If any of you audio guys out there have a view let me know (tip off about a shop would also be appreciated

I'll have a look through the suggested forums to see if they have advice.

Cheers to all


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

Try hifiwigwam.com


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have found Audio T shops to be extremely helpful and will also let you borrow anything for a swipe of your credit card as things sound different at home to the shops listening room, as their rooms have "acoustic" features.

As regards speakers, there are good and bad, whether modern or old so it helps to listen with some good interconnects and also a good hi fi rack which helps loads.

If your CD player has a digital output you can plug in a good DAC for improved performance

Have fun


----------

